# Triangular planter for patio



## DonB (Mar 20, 2006)

My wife would like me to build a triangular planter for a corner of the patio. The wind blows in this part of the yard all the time and blows mulch and birdseed from nearby feeders onto the patio. I'm considering a few options, but would like some advice for this. 

I can get cedar and redwood decking at the local lumberyard, I think these would probably be fine. Any problems anyone can see with them? I would like to avoid pressure-treated wood, partly so my kids can help with it. (They know all about the "wood with the poison" and can even pick it out at the lumberyard by its color.)

Since the request is for a triangular planter it calls for mitered ends. I have a miter box (the manual kind) which I think would be a struggle to make work for this situation. Anyone have any suggestions for a better way to attach the sides than mitering them and attaching them? I have a small router table available and a plunge/fixed Dewalt router - something I can do with that? Or should I start looking for someone whose power miter saw I can borrow? 

Anyone know of any plans that I could get my hands on for planters (triangular or otherwise?) 

An option I have is to make it quasi-rectangular with 90 degree corners, an "L" shaped one, but I like the challenge of the triangle if I can pull it off. 

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Don


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don

You didn't say how big the planter would be but I would suggest using one of the new deck stock boards(plastic man made boards) they are safe and cut just like real wood.

You can get it in 1x or 2x or 4x thick stock in many colors and it's great for planters, you can put the bear stock on the inside of the planter and not give it a 2nd. thought because it's plastic.

I would use the log house way, that's to say a lock slot on the bottom edge and slot on then top edge of the boards with some Phil..flat hd. stainless screws now and then to hold it as one. ( with out any sharp points hanging out anywhere just a nice sq.cut with a bit of a round over on the ends.) 
If you don't want to use screws you can use 3/8" dowells and drive them in from the top as you go to lock it all in and keep the boards sq. (but drill the holes with a 1/2" bit) You can get them 12" long if you need one.
If you like the cedar look, you can buy paint that looks just like it but it's a once a year job to repaint it on the out side of the plater.

Just my cents, hope this helps and pls. post a picture after you have it up. 

Bj


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Don: You don't give dementions of the planter, or if you have a table saw. You could make three basic panels, then saw the edges to the degree required for the triangle shape. Each side could be either flat or raised panel construction done on a table saw or a router table. Red wood or cedar should be fine for the project.
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## DonB (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't have a table saw, unfortunately. I have a circ saw and jig saw that will do 45 degrees which I may resort to, although they can be fussy at angles other than 90 degrees.

I did look at some of the composite decking but it didn't look rustic (i.e. woody) enough for me - it was a little too perfect. 

The log cabin style construction is an interesting idea, I'll think about that... Thanks.


----------



## DonB (Mar 20, 2006)

Dimensions of the planter would probably be about 24" for the two equal sides and the hypotenuse would be (square root of 2 times 24 squared) inches.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don
Here's a link to one that Bob & Rick made also they made one that was a hook type but I could not find that one on the list.
It was neat one with interlocking tabs that hooked all 4 sides into one planter.
But it would work also for a Triangular planter.

913 - The Patio Planter
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S900.html#97

http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.htm

FOUND IT Don  it's called a Puzzle Planter
It would be a bit ticky to make in a Triangular planter but it can be done.

Episode 1101 Puzzle Planter

http://www.routerworkshop.com/series1100hilites.html

http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.html
NOTE*****
"Plans for Series 1100 projects are not available."
You will need to call Oak-Park /RWS and ask about the plans. 

Don one more NOTE***
You may want to check YOUR TV Listing it maybe be running on your PBS station ,then you will see it for FREE on your TV.
http://online.tvguide.com/newsearch/detail.aspx?tvobjectid=194913
OR 
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

Hope this helps a bit
Bj


----------



## DonB (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Bj for the detective work. I am not able to get the show locally as far as I can tell - I used to, though. I followed your link, and it said there were no shows sheduled locally for the next 14 days, which probably means I don't get them at all. 

I have gotten some good ideas from these projects and tips, thanks to everyone who responded. I'll post pictures when I have something. 

Don


----------

